# boxster s calipers on mk4



## mn20th (May 9, 2010)

Anybody successfully do this. I just got a set of boxster s/996tt(996.352.425) calipers and I'm looking to get them mounted. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## millerlite3421 (Nov 24, 2011)

quick search gave me 5 results and led me to this : http://www.neuspeed.com/34/4/0/1943/991089d-123-big-brake-conversion-kit.html


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

There is something different about the Boxter S calipers that doesn't work on our cars. I think it's just the regular 4 piston Boxter calipers that will work. I'm not sure what the difference is however.


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

I believe the Boxster S came with a thicker rotor than the standard Boxster.

EDIT: Yes the front Boxster S/Carrera rotor is 2 mm thicker than the Boxster rotor (28 mm vs. 26 mm, 986/996 generation). I presume that that means the Boxster S/Carrera caliper is also wider by 2 mm which means that 4-piston upgrade kits with 26 mm rotors wouldn't want to use Boxster S/Carrera calipers and I don't think there are any 28 mm rotors out there for VWs.


----------

